# Curling weight



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

What would you guys say is a decent weight to curl. In my gym no-one seems to try and go heavy so it hard to tell when your doing well. At the minute my max is 35kg dumbells so 70kg in total. I dont swing or anything not sure how many reps I can do with it because I tend not to count reps when I go heavy. I'm trying to get my arms over the 20 mark, I've been stuck t 19inches for ages now.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

For mass try doing barbell curls. I usually use an olympic bar (20kg) and 15kg either side, but I've seen plenty of guys curling upwards of 60kg.

35kg is impressive imo.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah 35 is impressive!! Iv only just got onto 18s


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I dont see many using 35's in good form mate, impressive.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

for size i prefer to do nothing!!

lol, sounds daft, but when i start ading in bicep curls/tricep pushdowns and all that, my arms dont shift. vut just by heavy compounds there seems to be enough stimulation to help them grow! but thats just me.

remember, for adding arm size, dont negate the importance of the tricep!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

big pete said:


> for size i prefer to do nothing!!
> 
> lol, sounds daft, but when i start ading in bicep curls/tricep pushdowns and all that, my arms dont shift. vut just by heavy compounds there seems to be enough stimulation to help them grow! but thats just me.
> 
> remember, for adding arm size, dont negate the importance of the tricep!


i agree with that pete... must be because we are such animals on the compounds.. well u anyway 

i find 2 sets or bicep not to failure and 3 sets of tri's is more than enough for me... i keep perfect form for arms...

first set moderate 2nd to failure.... once every 7-10 days max


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

I try and go heavy most the time. I must admit that 35kg dumbells are what I do when I'm having a strong day, most the time I end up doing the 30's instead. On my triceps I do the normal really, pushdowns, kickbacks etc. the heaviest I go on pushdowns is 80kg and do them like close grip benchpress because it always get my wrists when I do it on the smith. I never do things like skull crushers though because I hurt my elbow doing it in the past and dont want to have that happen again. Anyway I suppose if I keep training it should be just a matter of time to get to my goal.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

big pete said:


> for size i prefer to do nothing!!
> 
> lol, sounds daft, but when i start ading in bicep curls/tricep pushdowns and all that, my arms dont shift. vut just by heavy compounds there seems to be enough stimulation to help them grow! but thats just me.
> 
> remember, for adding arm size, dont negate the importance of the tricep!


I have to agree as well, last year I injured my bicep tendon while trying to learn how to bench in a shirt, and could not really do any specific arm movements, and they grew to their all time biggest, (19 1/8 cold).

I need to work up the courage to drop arm work even when I am not injured, lol.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

big pete said:


> for size i prefer to do nothing!!
> 
> lol, sounds daft, but when i start ading in bicep curls/tricep pushdowns and all that, my arms dont shift. vut just by heavy compounds there seems to be enough stimulation to help them grow! but thats just me.
> 
> remember, for adding arm size, dont negate the importance of the tricep!


I also agree with this 100%.

Very nice post


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

aww you guys, im gonna blush!!!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

My max is 18kg if u mean on bicep not much but yeah one day i will be big and we can have an arm wrestle ;=)


----------



## vice (May 6, 2006)

mant01 said:


> What would you guys say is a decent weight to curl. In my gym no-one seems to try and go heavy so it hard to tell when your doing well. At the minute my max is 35kg dumbells so 70kg in total. I dont swing or anything not sure how many reps I can do with it because I tend not to count reps when I go heavy. I'm trying to get my arms over the 20 mark, I've been stuck t 19inches for ages now.


yeh thats great man! keep going with it

just got back doing curls last week, had a wrist injury for months, i did 47.5kg x 8 with a barbell - personally ill feel like my curling is getting somewhere when i can curl 60kg for 8-10 with decent form


----------



## Fukthesheep (Feb 13, 2007)

35 is a lot...n vice 60 is pfft..loads


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

When you say 60kg do you mean dumbells or on a barbell? I am really trying to push to get to curl the 40kg dumbells at the minute, I've never seen anyone lift them in that way. Saying that not many people try and go heavy in my gym, they sit and read mags instead of training.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

17kg is heavy for me...I am envious of u guys..but it must of taken years to get there originally right? and i take u do 30kg 6 reps per set? and then ya max 1 rep is 35 manto1??


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Mate they all gonna think your welsh mate good job u me best mate or i'd knock ya teeth out smo!


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

no 35kg isnt a one rep max, I think I do about 6 reps on a strong day and with the 30kg I do the normal 10 reps. Even today when I did my arms I was getting some pains in my neck when I was at the bottom of the movement and still did around the 10 mark although it was abit painful.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I think you are too hung up on the amount of weight in your hands. I know you say you don't swing, but in my experience 99% of people don't curl properly at all. I see guys with prodigious weights on the bar and when you actually watch how much thier arm moves at the elbow it's minimal. The bulk of the movement cones from the shoulder joint as all they are concerned with is how far the bar travels.

It's possible to have the bar travel to where you want it to without using the biceps but what's the point. *Any* curling movement should see the arm go from full extension (completely straight) to fully contracted in a slow, deliberate motion. Furthermore, the elbows should be kept *behind* the midline of the body so as when we reach contraction, the forearms are parallel to the floor. This removes the deadspot at the top of the curl. take a look at my avatar, my left arm is virtually in the same position as I would be at the top of a curl.

Do it this way & try & curl those same dumb bells, I doubt you will be able to. I use 40lb dumb bells curled simultaneousley in the manner described above, and fail at about 8 reps. If they were 20lb dumb bells & I grew from it, so be it, I could'nt give a flying f*ck how much weight I use so long as it's strict.

On the subject of bars, I think they should be used only as an occasional variation. For the most part, dumb bells & single handles are best so that the weaker side will not be 'carried' by the dominant one.

I was going to go on & explain further, but I want to see how many of you on here actually know what the bicep really does as a primary action. I will expand on this later. (Sport Dr should know this one...make me proud bud)


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

Before I did my shoulder I was doing 22 - 24kgs now its hurts on bl**dy 12Kg's  but I'm sure i'll get back on track soon.....

Oh boy I miss training hard.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

DannyBoy81 said:


> Before I did my shoulder I was doing 22 - 24kgs now its hurts on bl**dy 12Kg's  but I'm sure i'll get back on track soon.....
> 
> Oh boy I miss training hard.


Danny,

Read my post above. Don't you think it's possible that your old approach to training (pre shoulder injury) needs to be changed to avoid the re occurence of the injury once it's healed? Time to start training smart.

Trust me, the admiration of your mates over how much iron you lift comes as little comfort when you suffer a major tear.

I'd like to steer people away from the 'school playground machismo' surrounding how much weight you can lift/squat/curl & bench.

We might as well just have a thread on here about who'd win in a fight, superman or the hulk.

Anyway, come on guys, what's the primary function of the bicep? (Welly, you aren't allowed to answer this cos you're one of my clients & are privvy to all my warped secrets!)


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nine,

Totally agree with you def not about the weight anymore  all about good form and technique..... because whats the point of trying to lift massive weights and squirming round struggling to get one lift, isnt it better to get a couple smooth controled lifts !

My new approach will be all about control, slow and fluent movements 

Be interesting to see how much I progress & grow.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

superman would unless the hulk is green cause he is kryptonite


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

offo said:


> superman would unless the hulk is green cause he is kryptonite


:der:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Nine Pack said:


> Anyway, come on guys, what's the primary function of the bicep? (Welly, you aren't allowed to answer this cos you're one of my clients & are privvy to all my warped secrets!)


No one gonna have a stab at this then? Thought at least someone would have a go.

The biceps *primary* function is to supinate the wrist, *not* to flex the arm. Hold your right arm up so the elbow is shoulder height, bend your arm to 90 degrees & twist your wrist so your little finger is as far right as it will go. Now prod your bicep with the other hand, it's soft, and yet the arm is flexed...how so? Now twist the wrist bringing the thumb as far left as it will go & watch your bicep while you do it. Ta' dah!!

My brother in law had his left bicep removed from a work accident. He can still bend his arm just fine, but he struggles to turn a screwdriver. Get it? Now go figure an exercise to hit the bicep in it's purest motion. I have one, but I want to see if anyone else does it.

This motion is exactly the reason why curling a bar is not the best way. We need to hold a free handle so we can supinate as we curl.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

nice post on the bicep curl ninepack - i keep good controll of the weight when curling but i think i can now impove this by supernation of the wrist at the botom of the curl(extention) and only curling to parallell to the floor on the flexation. thanks - more more more more more £££££££££££ lost


----------



## tony 33 (Feb 9, 2006)

thanx also ninepack..felt a proper contraction and burn..when i did normally train biceps i never felt anything the day after ,i do now..its all about form,,thanx again


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Tony,

You're a local lad I see. I'm only up the road in Chadderton.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> I think you are too hung up on the amount of weight in your hands. I know you say you don't swing, but in my experience 99% of people don't curl properly at all. I see guys with prodigious weights on the bar and when you actually watch how much thier arm moves at the elbow it's minimal. The bulk of the movement cones from the shoulder joint as all they are concerned with is how far the bar travels.
> 
> It's possible to have the bar travel to where you want it to without using the biceps but what's the point. *Any* curling movement should see the arm go from full extension (completely straight) to fully contracted in a slow, deliberate motion. Furthermore, the elbows should be kept *behind* the midline of the body so as when we reach contraction, the forearms are parallel to the floor. This removes the deadspot at the top of the curl. take a look at my avatar, my left arm is virtually in the same position as I would be at the top of a curl.
> 
> ...


did it yesterday, arms feel pumped still - nice one only did 4 set db curls (as you sudjested) had to drop the weight and the last set was exhausting, the 2 set hammer dumbells (same technique)) , then standing cable (double bicep pose method) x 2 - and they were so pumped


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

My five/six set bicep workouts are a little perplexing to some, but once they try it using the correct form, most agree it's far more productive than doing set after set of drop set barbell curls & 21's.


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Great tip about keeping the elbows behind the mid-line of the body. The pump I get now is infinitely better and my shoulders hurt a lot less after arms day!

I tend not to train my Biceps that often anymore though, compunds seem to provide me with better results. I do 2 sets every other week, one moderate set of 10 and one as heavy as I can (about 20kg dumbbells max tbh) with good form. Form usually starts to waver about rep 6 or 7.

I learn something every day from these boards, totally invaluable IMO.

Ta very much!


----------



## tony 33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Nine pack dont suppose ur a latics fan per chance?..i was born n bred in oldham m8..moved to ashton 6 yrs ago..


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry mate, I'm one of those strange guys who can't understand the fascination with football. Each to thier own though.


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree that alot of the time people tend to swing when they try and go too heavy mate, when I was like 14 my dad drilled correct form into my head as being very important if I was gonna lift at all so now I never swing or cheat on curls. I admit on other exercises like shoulder press I dont always lower all the way down incase I get pulled again, but never curls. Especially the 30kg dumbells because to be honest they dont feel heavy its the just to 35kg though that maks the difference, lol.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

10 reps with 35 kg how the hell can u guys do that? its amazing really must take u years to manage that? I mean I can lift 18 kg once maxium maybe even 2 times


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

mant01 said:


> What would you guys say is a decent weight to curl. In my gym no-one seems to try and go heavy so it hard to tell when your doing well. At the minute my max is 35kg dumbells so 70kg in total. I dont swing or anything not sure how many reps I can do with it because I tend not to count reps when I go heavy. I'm trying to get my arms over the 20 mark, I've been stuck t 19inches for ages now.


A good weight is the heaviest* YOU* can go for with good form, I know ppl who can lift a lot less than me but look a lot better (granted it aint hard...lmao) it sounds like your doing well anyway.

If you want your arm size to increase you ideally need to focus on increasing your overall bodyweight.


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

Cheers! my goal is to curl the 40kg dumbells with good form but that will happen when it happens if you get what I mean.


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 16, 2007)

Cheat Curls are are crackin exercise for packing on the mass I have done 120KG easy and I use to do 45KG dumbells for sets of 10 Reps.

I think Kaz was Curling 180KG, and some guys now are curling over 200KG.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

mant01 said:


> Cheers! my goal is to curl the 40kg dumbells with good form but that will happen when it happens if you get what I mean.


how heavy are you then mate?


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

SteveJ said:


> Cheat Curls are are crackin exercise for packing on the mass I have done 120KG easy and I use to do 45KG dumbells for sets of 10 Reps.
> 
> I think Kaz was Curling 180KG, and some guys now are curling over 200KG.


I'm sorry, but the fact that they are called 'cheat curls' suggests to me that they are using everything but the biceps to get the bar up, so it is not a curl at all. There isn't a man alive that can curl anywhere near that weight.

I would be mighty impressed to see you curl 45kg dumb bells with strict form. In fact, I'll happily show my offseason ars* in Debenhams window if you can prove it. And by strict form, I mean no swaying of the torso, elbows behind the midline of the body, full extension of the elbow to full contraction, no swinging of the weight at the bottom etc.

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeevvvvver gonna happen my friend.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

didnt you know he was the incredible hulk?


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm at 16.7 stone at the minute.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

pretty big guy then


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I'm 14 stone ten pounds at about 7% bodyfat, does'nt mean I can curl 200kg. If I weighed 200kg, I still doubt I'd still be able to curl that weight.

Anyway, you get my point. This discussion has strayed from the original point. We were discussing 'curling', not crazy 'heave-ho' cheat techniques.


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 16, 2007)

NinePack all I was trying to say is what I curled, and cheat curls is a big part of developing Big Biceps. nearly every top Bodybuiolder has used it at some point in there career.

There are plenty of men in the world how could Cheat curl 180-200KG, I done 120 at under 90KG easy probably would have got 140KG if I done it all the time, strict curls and cheat curls has a place in training, it is up top the Individual; to find out what technique suits them both, I developed 20" Biceps at under 90KG through Chaet Curls, and Strict Curls.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

stevej, yes bodybuilders use cheat curls but not in the sense your thinking of (i dont think)

Say a bodybuilder is doing 3 sets, 8-12 reps. They would do 2 sets with perfect form, then on their last set maybe the last 1-3 reps they would 'cheat' by swinging slightly, just enough to get those last couple of curls in.

Not, going for a stupid amount of weight to coincide with their ego and straight from rep 1 swing right back and onto their toes then lunge forward to throw the bells at their shoulders then 'drop' the weight back down.

(iv really seen people curling who go up onto their toes not pretty)


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 16, 2007)

AH24 how many Pro bodybuilders have you seen train, because believe me a good number of them do curls, exactly how you said not too, even go way up on their toes .

Again cheat curls are just one way to train, you could say do a set of cheat curls but lower the bar slowly, this way you overload the Bicep more on the negativem, then your next set you could do it more strictly, and next set pure strict.

It is just a technique, I guarentee the men with the Biggest arms, "Synthonol Or Site Injection Free", use Cheat Curls, and a lot of them cheat in every exercise.

Do you remember Bertil Fox, he cheated at everything and developed some of the best, if not the best arms in the world at the time.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I havent seen any pro bodybuilder train, but iv seen arnies, jays, ronnies and dorians dvd's and seen how they train and most of them seem to of trained like i said, adding cheat curls in for the last 3 reps. Think about it, if you are using as ninepack said eveything BUT your bicep for every rep how can it grow?! When you cheat you bring your back and shoulders into it.

I doubt you will agree but no matter what you say im against cheat curls unless its to finish a set with.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

A cheat curl gives u good bi's? How do u do this excercie wouldn't minding it a month or so


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ppl are losing sight of the fact that strength means jack ****, if your into bodybuilding then you want to mould your body into its best possible look.

I can move some good weight but to do it *extremely* strict as suggested by 9pack would seriously compromise my ability to lift heavy.

Its the same with ppl I see say they can bench this and that and then when they do it, the barbell is like 7" off their chests before exploding back up.

Cheats can be utilized to bring up some lagging bodypart in more advance trainers but if anyones new to lifting they should concentrate on getting stronger overall with good heavy compound lifts.

And like I mentioned before, I think to seriously add size to your arms you will need to put weight on all over, we would all look stupid with 19" arms if the rest of our bodies were outta proportion.

Proper curling of the bar described by 9pack involves only the forearms moving - I must admit, I do slightly swing a little with heavier weight but when done in strict form, you know you've trained em well.


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

I've never done cheat curls personally I try and and stick with decent form so If you get any benefits from it. I would just do drop sets instead myself and to get big everthing I have ever seen says you have to lift big.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

SteveJ said:


> AH24 how many Pro bodybuilders have you seen train, because believe me a good number of them do curls, exactly how you said not too, even go way up on their toes .
> 
> I train with an IFBB Pro, he *doesn't* cheat, period.
> 
> ...


Bertil Fox got his physique *inspite* of the way he trained, *not **because* of it. He was extraordinarily genetically gifted and would have grown even by just driving past a gym. This should not be taken as proof positive that training badly works accross the board.

I am going to bow out of this discussion now as it is clearly something that no one will agree on. It's interesting to note that the ones saying it works have not got themselves on thier avatar...... Make up your own minds people.


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Many thanks Nine pack for giving us a snippet of your vast knowledge on training, I shall be curling with my elbows further back as you described next time im down the gym.

Just by going through the motion without a bar I can feel what you mean.

Just off now to give you a positive rep

Cheers

ash


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

nice thread


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

rayvonn said:


> Many thanks Nine pack for giving us a snippet of your vast knowledge on training, I shall be curling with my elbows further back as you described next time im down the gym.
> 
> Just by going through the motion without a bar I can feel what you mean.
> 
> ...


Let us know what you think of the method. It's a real ego crusher, but you get it back when the arms grow!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Nine Pack said:


> Let us know what you think of the method. It's a real ego crusher, but you get it back when the arms grow!


its class, the pumps are unreal and its very effective


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Five-O I did not give you permission to use me in your avatar!


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

megatron said:


> Five-O I did not give you permission to use me in your avatar!


With your arms chained up & trousers halfway down?


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> Let us know what you think of the method. It's a real ego crusher, but you get it back when the arms grow!


Did bicep curls this way monday and all I can say is thanks ninepack, my biceps felt really well trained as you said by keeping the elbows back more it eliminates the dead spot at the top so keeping pressure on the bicep and also as you said crushing the ego:eek:

thanks again fella

ash


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Another convert! Soon, I'll be.....................no richer than now cos I keep giving it away!

You'd all damn well better move to Manchester & join my gym after all this! And that includes Hack & Winger.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

megatron said:


> Five-O I did not give you permission to use me in your avatar!


ooops....sorry mukka  :tongue10:


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

was doing 100k on preacher- strained tendon at elbow!, now just do bench and dips and narrow bench for tris, also heavy pullovers which hit my tris,biceps get done with weighted chins-big as ever and no tendonitis, so agree with big pete re compounds


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Well it may not mean alot to you guys but the first time today I was able to lift 18.7 kg biceps curls for 3 reps dumbells this including the 1.25 kg bar.and 17.5 kg plates I had on it so i think that makes 18.75 hehe or so?... nearly double my original lifts

I was really proud over the fact because I remember I couldn't lift 15 kg, and 15kg was a real milestone for me.. I mean I could only do 10kg for 6 reps...Pathetic I know but being born with low muscle tone aint fun..So from 8 kg for 10 reps I gradually went up. Its been the same with all muscles.but now I am using between 1-5 reps to gain a bit more strength. I have been blessed with a geneticly crap physique.. ...knees problems,hip problems. I have the most tiniest wrist's ever! I am trying to find someone with smaller...But my actual forearm is twice as big as it used to be but still small. But on the otherhand...I do feel stronger now and I know alot of people I go to college with can't lift what I can  which is shocking most of them have never lifted a weight in their life to be honest!

I am sure i lifted 18kg for 2 reps 6 months ago. but then got food poisoning off a dodgy kebab was ill for 4 weeks couldn#t eat without vomiting weak as anything could barely stand.when i started my weights again I recovoered my strength very fast....but the last 6 months i been semi serious about it...well pulled my finger out my **** now and intend to keep it that way!

I guess my 1 rep max would be..20 or 21kg....something like that currently


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

we were doing 100k on preacher machine last year ,ended up with tendonitis!!, anyway 19 are fuuk off arms, i now do as big pete says, heavy dips up to 40k on belt and 60k dbpullovers does tris and weighted chins do biceps, arms big as ever


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

paulo what u mean 19 are fukk off arms u mean inches ? my arms are only 13 inches....


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

the guy earlier onsaid 19inch arms-wants 20-i struggle to egt stuff to fit as it is at 18"


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

My personal best is a few rep around 67kg on barbell curl togheter with my back day, i dont know what i can do with fresh arms tho.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think to many look at the weight and not the intensity of the lift, a few yrs back my arms where very weak i did a few things to bring them up..

1 - Lowered the weight and kept my reps at the 7-8 rep range

2 - used drop sets/Gaint sets/Supersets ets

3 - Made sure the bulk of my arm workout was dedicated to Triceps seeing as they make up 2/3rds of the arm mass.

4 - left my ego at the door


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i follow that and have put 2 inches on my arms last time i measured. i also use to train triceps heavy and biceps lighter for reps this seemed to work well


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

a question to those who lift weights like 30kg + when doing DB curls do you keep your palms facing forward or do you do a hammer type curl then twist at the top??


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> a question to those who lift weights like 30kg + when doing DB curls do you keep your palms facing forward or do you do a hammer type curl then twist at the top??


Not quite curling the 30's yet, but i always supinate my wrist at the top of a curl. 20kg for 4 reps plus 2 assisted is the heaviest i've gone though.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

well I do a full 19.25kg not 18.25..for 3 reps...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

offo said:


> well I do a full 19.25kg not 18.25..for 3 reps...


Firstly is that spread across a bar-bell not each dumbell?

Secondly, Paul wasn't asking who lifts what he asked was whether we twist our wrist on dumbell curls, i just put my weight in incase he wanted to know purely past 30kilo's


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

dumbells one-handed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AH what i am asking is do you do a proper curl where your knuckles are facing away from your body thus exerting maximum stress on your bicep throughout the whole movement or are your knuckles facing your body through the movement until it reaches the top end and then twist the knuckles to face your chin this is more of a hammer curl and is easier this is why i ask


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i think to many look at the weight and not the intensity of the lift, a few yrs back my arms where very weak i did a few things to bring them up..
> 
> 1 - Lowered the weight and kept my reps at the 7-8 rep range
> 
> ...


nope you missed 5

5 - saved myself a crack in the back of my cranium from hitting my head on the floor whilst swinging the olympic car in the squat rack

TBH bicep curl is not an olypic movement, therefore the only reason to sue it would be for hypertophy IMO

hypertrophy isnt about swinging a massive weight around

isolations are called isolations for a reason

post a best DL, squat or bench and you have a universal measure

talk of bicep curls and the goal posts are all over the place

i dare say i could curl 80kg on a bar (bar included)

what does that mean?

as much as telling you i can stack the tricep machine at the gym......


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i think to many look at the weight and not the intensity of the lift, a few yrs back my arms where very weak i did a few things to bring them up..
> 
> 1 - Lowered the weight and kept my reps at the 7-8 rep range
> 
> ...


Nice tips!

This is for biceps/under arm power my own routine:

Personally i use for arms 3-4 weeks concentrated lightweek with scottcurls n stuff that isolates the biceps, then i have 2 weeks rawpower biceps excercises like Hammercurls and Barbell curls on the 2 rawpower weeks i go absolutely nuts on the weights!. works very well for me  I only do about 2-3 sets/excerise, for a total of 4-6 sets, on light weeks i also do pump sets in the cable cross, on rawpower weeks i just wanna leave the gym with the muscle remembering the heaviest weight handled.

For triceps im abit more consistent since im careful about my elbows but building huge triceps is the way to go if u wanna increase total mass on your arms.

.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

20 kg + bar atm. Decided to take off 5kg last workout and it really helped my form. However not sure if i worked my biceps hard enough as i was managing 4 sets when i usually just aim for 3


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

1 rep max for me using a dumbell is 21½kg thats including my dumbell bar that weighs 1½kg.. I guess that 21½kg is my max but never really tried it can lift 19kg 3 times so 21½ seems a safe bet to me.

1 rep max for barbell was 37kg 2 months ago and I am stronger now so I will try lifting 40kg...My barbell weighs 7 kg and i had 15kg both sides making it 37kg

Liam what rep ranges are you working at with 20kg??


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Offo - do you just spend time loading up bars and seeing how much you can lift? From what you say your training doesn't seem very structured to me.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

invisiblekid said:


> Offo - do you just spend time loading up bars and seeing how much you can lift? From what you say your training doesn't seem very structured to me.


Agree, stop worrying about the weight your lifting and concentrate on good form, compound movements and get your diet right. Everything else will just fall into place.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

SA12 said:


> Agree, stop worrying about the weight your lifting and concentrate on good form, compound movements and get your diet right. Everything else will just fall into place.


offo thats the best advice you can take for a beginner mate!!!

you will build strength as you get more experience and once you have perfected your form... rushing comibined with bad form = injury!


----------



## Adam W (Jul 29, 2007)

Ninepack,

I noticed your post relating to the primary function of the bicep, and you say you have an exercise to hit the bicep in its purest motion.

Any chance of a insight into what this exercise might be?

I gave some thought to what you had written, and the only exercise i could think of at the time was to hold a dumbell (weighted only at one end), with upper arm parallel to the body and the forearm parallel to the floor twist at the wrist.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Well I was under the impression...this was ya 1 rep max for curls on biceps cus thats what everyone else ahs been writing?.... I have a structured routine thats all it was like the max deadlift thrread and bench press know what I mean?.. plus I started with light weights for 6 months like 10-12 reps...to get used to form and things...

I will be doing 17½kg for 6 reps for only 2 sets i think thats enough for recovery etc but I wont do that til later!

everything is in place now I just thought we were talking one rep max..

shows pro's and inspiration is a log of my training for the last 2 weeks not much but i am gonna add to it every two weeks so I can see my progress I want to get my strength up a bit and after a month start with lighter weights again:lift::love:

theres a link underneath

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/23794-me-my-progress-d.html


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> It's possible to have the bar travel to where you want it to without using the biceps but what's the point. *Any* curling movement should see the arm go from full extension (completely straight) to fully contracted in a slow, deliberate motion. Furthermore, the elbows should be kept *behind* the midline of the body so as when we reach contraction, the forearms are parallel to the floor. This removes the deadspot at the top of the curl. take a look at my avatar, my left arm is virtually in the same position as I would be at the top of a curl.


You make some excellent points in this thread mate.

And thanks for reminding me about this type of curl.

I used to do Drag Curls, after reading Vince Gironda's praise of them, I found them to be excellent, but over the years I have busted my wrists, and can no longer use a straight bar for curls.

I tried your DB variation after legs yesterday, just light to see how it felt, and it was great, (although I much preferred a one arm version, as opposed to your both at the same time).

I only used the 12kg DB's for about 20 slow reps, but got a great feel in my biceps, I shall be using this for the next few months at least, see if we can break 21",


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Also just saying thanks to nine pack for this info.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why would anyone want to do a 1 rep max rep on arm curls apart from impressing his friends i don't see the point


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

pscarb mate thats all it hought it was..why wud ne1 wanan do a 1 rep max of anything if only to impress there mates......


----------



## imworkingonit (Jun 5, 2007)

Im a relative beginner and I tried the heavy compound only method, didn't really work for my arms though, probably because either 1. I couldn't pull enough weight at first to work my arms too much or 2. my arms were a weak area. I now do 2 sets a week of curls and more tricep work than biceps to help my compounds mainly, and my arms are growing. Will try ninepacks methods because everything else he has posted has kept me injury free so far. I will stick to fairly light weights, not too heavy, Ive heard stories of people curling heavy weights and their bicep ripped off the bone and rolled up under their skin...sounds savage but would this really happen?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I hadn't curled weight in months prior to last week, got the best pump ever by doing ultra strict barbell curls with just a 70lber, then 60lb dumbell hammer curls. 3 sets of each, thats all I needed.

Less is more.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> why would anyone want to do a 1 rep max rep on arm curls apart from impressing his friends i don't see the point


This is what i have been thinking this whole thread lol, but i kept my mouth shut 

These threads always make me chuckle, this is the internet for christ sake , i can curl 100 kg with one arm and have a 18 inch knob. Prove me wrong !!??


----------

